
JavaScript at the Edge - ashitlerferad
https://fly.io/
======
pcr910303
Looks super similar to Cloudflare Workers [0] but less generic, as Cloudflare
Workers use a modified way of service workers (which means that code reuse is
possible) but this looks like it’s creating a lock in :-(

Still great about the small latency (1ms~?) though. Much better than docker +
node where the latency goes crazy (~1s) :-( I would like to see some BasS
products like these (small latency and not docker)

[0]
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/about/](https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/about/)

~~~
tmikaeld
Like you say, Cloudflare workers can run on node, so there's no lock in. [1]

Cloudflare workers also cost a lot less. [2]

However, fly don't have a script size limit, CF have a max 1MB script size
limit.

Also, fly allow socket and long running applications, CF doesn't have that
yet.

[1]
[https://github.com/dollarshaveclub/cloudworker/](https://github.com/dollarshaveclub/cloudworker/)

[2] [https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/36000165755...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360001657552-Billing-for-Cloudflare-Workers)

[2.1]
[https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/kv](https://developers.cloudflare.com/workers/kv)

------
PunksATawnyFill
"Write, run, and test Edge Applications with the open source Fly runtime."

Was that supposed to tell us something?

------
IloveHN84
How bad is this idea? JS too much with it. Browser engine, bloated
dependencies thanks to npm, type unsafety (without Typescript), performance
problems. Rust or Go would make more sense, if you want go ditch C/C++ for
something more modern at the edge

